# Hello!



## katrkels11

Hello everybody! I haven't been on here for months and possibly a year now so I don't know if anybody remembers me at all. I'm Katrina and my not-so-little baby is going to be 1 and a half this month :cry: Time is flying since I had her. I am now a single mom working 2 jobs and I am going to college full time! I hope to be more active on here again!


----------



## ClairAye

I remember you! Wow you should be really proud of yourself! :D


----------



## x__amour

Welcome back! :D


----------



## Sarah1508

Hey welcome back! And go you! You sound like a right supermumma! :flower: if I'm thinking correctly I think I may have you on instagram?


----------

